# Opera Mistakes



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Many are experts about opera on the board. could one explain what the "comment" people mean in these comments on this clip: 
1)Very poor mistakes from the start﻿
2)She can't even trill.
3)oh no 4:45﻿
only 3 since only 500 views


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Very few sopranos can do a decent trill. You're either born with it or you are not. 
Every once in a while there is a singer who tries hard to develop one and is successful as in the case of Marilyn Horne, but it's not normally easy or "natural".
(Speaking personally, I am certainly not a fine singer, but by some weird chance of fate I am able to do a very decent trill. Who knows why?)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ldiat said:


> 1)Very poor mistakes from the start﻿


Is that better or worse than having good mistakes?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm not sure we can know exactly what was in the mind of those commenting. It's certainly not a great performance of that cabaletta.

N.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> Is that better or worse than having good mistakes?


true have not thought of it that way


----------

